# What was your luckiest clean kill?



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

We've all done it at some point. You know had a go at a stupid shot in the vain hope of a kill. Mine came one afternoon while walking my dog with a friend. He was being less than polite about my catapult. He owned all sorts of rifles for rabbit and Deer and thought my tool was for kids. As we walked he looked up at a crow swaying on the top of a tree. "I could hit that from here with my blah blah blah rifle" he bragged. I kid you not it was 70 paces away, 30ft up the tree and swaying in the wind. "no problem" I said not thinking I had a chance. A clean head shot! The bird fell and we both stood there, him in total disbelief and me trying my hardest to make out I did these shots every day. For me that was a never to be repeated lucky shot. What was yours?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I was trying 6mm shot once, and after a bad day, decided I'd take it out on a pigeon, elevated at over 30-40 ft away ... instant kill, not even a twitch.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I once missed a rabbit at only 10yards by a mile and hit a rabbit in the head 5yards behind it,


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Theres some tree's 100 meters from my house that pidgeons like to sit in, i like to shoot at sticks in those tree's every now and then just to see if i can hit individual sticks, one day i was a bit tipsy having a bbq while my wife was at work (i work on a five weeks on two weeks off rotation) i saw a pidgeon on it's own on a branch top so loaded up a lead ball and shot it full butterfly, the shot seemed to go so perfectly strait exactly where i was pointing, right into the pidgeons neck dropping it when i got there it was dead, the ball (one of my smaller ones 50 cal) had gone through its neck, this was with a milbro type cattie and square elastics. Luckyest shot i've ever had but hopfully not my last.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I once missed a rabbit at only 10yards by a mile and hit a rabbit in the head 5yards behind it,
























That one just has to win a prize. I love it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine was a dove about 30 feet up in the air on a limb. I stepped out of my shop to test a slingshot(it was just roughed out) and shot at the dove, thinking I had no chance to hit it, as it was waaaaaay farther away than my normal targets. I loaded a 7/16" steel ball and let fly. The shot landed at the root of the wing and the dove fell like a stone. I stepped it off at 44 paces. It was all the tastier knowing how lucky of a shot it was.


----------

